
Prepare for Artificial Intelligence to Produce Less Wizardry - AndrewDucker
https://www.wired.com/story/prepare-artificial-intelligence-produce-less-wizardry/
======
Slackwise
> In a new research paper, Thompson and colleagues argue that it is, or will
> soon be, impossible to increase computing power at the same rate in order to
> continue these advances. This could jeopardize further progress in areas
> including computer vision, translation, and language understanding.

It was always inevitable for a new "AI" technique/algorithm to plateau. You'll
eventually run into a wall with AI approximates. Until we reach General AI,
this will continue.

